# Food Questions??



## ChiChiBu'sMom (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok Im a 4 dogs household with one dog with issues...He has been on NB duck and potatoe and just switched to Venision and Sweet potatoe and has been doing good on that..My other guys are on Costcos Lamb and rice which is like 29 bucks for a 40lbs bag..I went to Petco today to get my NB for my other guy and came out spending almost 100 buck on a 28lbs bag and a case of wet food and the NB sales lady gave me two 2 dollar coupons which helped but I was like this is nuts...there has to be a food that just as good and my dog with has the same good results with...So I went to Corradoes pet market where they sell all kinds of pet foods Ive never heard of before and was told about Earthborn Holistics which have a bison formula and she said it was good for dogs with issues...even thou its not limited ingridients like NB but its grain free and its like 15 bucks cheaper then NB and then I was lookin at TOTW Bison and Venision...not sure of the price anyone feed these foods and if so what do they pay...I was also lookin into Natures Variety Instinct Raw medallions the venision which is like 12.99 ....I dunno I was good with NB but with this economy i cant keep going and have not money when all is said and done...Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Lisa


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I do not feed any of those but hoping that someone who does will and can offer detail for you.

The Earthborn Holistics Grain Free looks to be an outstanding food! 5 stars!
Earthborn Holistic Grain Free Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I got a large sample of the Earthborn you mentioned and even though it has a high review rating mine had huge poops with it. I would choose the TOTW instead if it were me.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I do not feed those to my kids but I use Great Life. Mine are on Chicken but they also have Bison with or without grain. It is amazing food and all four of my kids love it! 

Great Life Dog Food

Freeze Dried Raw Food Nutrient Complex Saturated in and around Every piece of Kibble

How it's made:
Step 1-We bake our kibble at a temperature range of 175 to 205 degrees allowing for the destruction of pathogens while not destroying every nutrient. 
Step 2-After cooking - the kibble is now placed on a conveyor system- through extensive testing, we determined the correct temperature when the pores of the kibble expanded to maximum. 
Step 3- At this time, our custom freeze dried nutrient mix featuring Organic and Natural proteins, fruits, vegetables, enzymes, pre and probiotics, berries and more is saturated completely in every pore and around the entire kibble. This allows for a greater concentration of active nutrients, thus allowing an animals’ system to receive all the nutritional benefits of a raw freeze dried diet. By keeping the moisture content on our freeze dried below 3%, we are free of any bacterial problems and allows the product to be shelf stable. 
Step 4- The kibble is cooled and placed in our bags and sealed.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

I dont feed any of those either. From what I hear Taste of the Wild is a great kibble at a very good price, might be worth trying your sensitive pup on it to see how he does.


----------

